# Topbox mini kit confusion.



## Boeriemore (24/2/16)

I have just taken delivery of this kit as well as two batteries.
The manual, translated from Chinese, is somewhat confusing and I need a magnifying glass to read it. It states that the kit comes without batteries AND charger. Surely the charger is built into the mod? Anyway, I have it connected to the USB cable to re-charge but there is no indication on the display to suggest that it is in fact charging. Is there anyone who can advise? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> I have just taken delivery of this kit as well as two batteries.
> The manual, translated from Chinese, is somewhat confusing and I need a magnifying glass to read it. It states that the kit comes without batteries AND charger. Surely the charger is built into the mod? Anyway, I have it connected to the USB cable to re-charge but there is no indication on the display to suggest that it is in fact charging. Is there anyone who can advise? Am I doing something wrong?


If the battery is in the mod, and the cable is plugged in it should charge, that is all you need. Sure it's the right type of cable? (midi or mini).


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

check that the battery is in the mod in the correct orientation and that the mod switches on. if thats all right then the micro usb port needs at least a decent 1A charger for it to charge.

the battery indicator on the screen should change to display that it is charging.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boeriemore (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> If the battery is in the mod, and the cable is plugged in it should charge, that is all you need. Sure it's the right type of cable? (midi or mini).



I have just discovered that the problem is in the AC/DC adapter. Plugged into my PC, it is now charging. Thanks to all for the intended help.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> I have just discovered that the problem is in the AC/DC adapter. Plugged into my PC, it is now charging. Thanks to all for the intended help.




cool stuff 

just a personal recommendation. get a dedicated charger instead of your pc usb port. most pc usb ports push out only 0.5A and there has been incidents of damage to mods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Boeriemore (25/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> cool stuff
> 
> just a personal recommendation. get a dedicated charger instead of your pc usb port. most pc usb ports push out only 0.5A and there has been incidents of damage to mods.


What about plugging the USB cable into a AC/DC wall adapter (not a faulty one that I was trying to use)?


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> What about plugging the USB cable into a AC/DC wall adapter (not a faulty one that I was trying to use)?


Personally I think it isn't ideal, but it is a decent place to start. If the vaping bug bites you (and I would bet it would), then you will want a spare battery anyway, and then its best to get a decent external charger, so you can charge overnight safely, and have two batteries ready for you every morning.


----------



## Boeriemore (25/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Personally I think it isn't ideal, but it is a decent place to start. If the vaping bug bites you (and I would bet it would), then you will want a spare battery anyway, and then its best to get a decent external charger, so you can charge overnight safely, and have two batteries ready for you every morning.



I did buy two batteries but with only one mod I cannot use it while battery is charging. Been vaping for five years now. Started with the Twisp eGo. Vaping has come a long way since then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> I did buy two batteries but with only one mod I cannot use it while battery is charging. Been vaping for five years now. Started with the Twisp eGo. Vaping has come a long way since then.


It has indeed! That Topbox should have passthrough charging as far as I know, so you can vape while your charge (someone correct me if this wasn't carried on from the Subox). But do yourself a favour, and pick up a 2 bay Nitecore charger. When I got my Subox everyone told me to get one and I was like, "Yeah but it's like R300." and I got one and never looked back, it just makes life easier. I see the Sirs in Durban have the i2 which is pretty decent. You have been vaping for a long time, so it's worth the investment!


----------



## Cespian (25/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> I did buy two batteries but with only one mod I cannot use it while battery is charging. Been vaping for five years now. Started with the Twisp eGo. Vaping has come a long way since then.




Did you notice any cramps in your legs and forearms, and possibly dry knuckles during your 5 years of vaping?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## shaunnadan (25/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> What about plugging the USB cable into a AC/DC wall adapter (not a faulty one that I was trying to use)?









one of these will work fine for single battery charging (look for min 1A)

since you have 2 batteries then consider a dedicated charger, you can then easily rotate your batteries to get better life out of them


----------



## Greyz (25/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Did you notice any cramps in your legs and forearms, and possibly dry knuckles during your 5 years of vaping?


I'm just going to leave this here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (25/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm just going to leave this here



Went shopping with HRH over the weekend and burst out laughing in Dischem when I saw it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm just going to leave this here



That is unfortunately no good for us vapers. The Ultima stocked by Clicks, Checkers & DisChem is a local supplement brand from a family business. 
You will not get the same effect, and might feel RIPped off if it does not work for your dry knuckles and cramps.

I checked the testimonials, and no one mentioned any of those benefits. Just bear in mind, using Passion might actually increase cramps in your forearms and wrists, especially for the shyer and single male vapers. You should be looking for this Ultima Electrolyte supplement instead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Boeriemore (25/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Did you notice any cramps in your legs and forearms, and possibly dry knuckles during your 5 years of vaping?



NO. Sometimes cough up phlegm though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

